# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dieet,welke op lange termijn meest doeltreffend - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Kuren: welke diëten zijn op lange termijn het meest doeltreffend?
> Wetenschappers buigen zich regelmatig over de vraag welke van de verschillende vermageringsdiëten op lange termijn doeltreffend zijn. Het Atkins dieet, vaak ten onrechte in diskrediet gebracht, zou samen met het mediterrane dieet een interessant alternatief zijn voor mannen die vetarme kuren volgen.


05/08/2008 
Nicolas Rousseau, diëtist-voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

